
Climate scientists ponder spraying diamond dust in the sky to cool planet - cryoshon
http://www.nature.com/news/climate-scientists-ponder-spraying-diamond-dust-in-the-sky-to-cool-planet-1.18634
======
vixen99
Cool it from what? What is (not <will be> on the basis of dodgy models) the
problem that needs a solution? There is zero evidence that current
temperatures are outwith natural variability. Meanwhile the CO2 increase from
0.028% to 0.04% has generated a massive green revolution as shown by satellite
imaging.

Analyses of ice cores from the ice sheet in Antarctica shows that the
concentration of CO2 in the atmosphere <follows> the rise in Antarctic
temperatures very closely and is staggered by a few hundred years
[http://news.ku.dk/all_news/2012/2012.7/rise_in_temperatures_...](http://news.ku.dk/all_news/2012/2012.7/rise_in_temperatures_and_co2/)

